# MMA is brutal? human cock fighting? lets compare



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

football, people have broken there legs and fucked em bad, professionals take pain killers and still play, bones popped out of legs, knee caps fucked up.

drugs are not tolerated in MMA, there is a ref right there the whole time watching both fighters and only time limbs have been broken are from the person being stupid (tim sylvia) or freak accident.

hockey, teeth get knocked out, people get hooked in neck with hockey stick, trip and smash your chin, plus fighting.

baseball? well baseball is the most boring sport ever, it shouldnt even be claimed as a sport seeings how you cant give er, its basically like walking, just doing something you know, little to no skill involved just basic shit, meant for kids.

boxing? oh my god, now that is human cock fighting, standing there trading blows, causing brain damage, boxing is basically whoever hits harder and dodgest faster

now mma is a art, you can give er, you can take it to the ground, use submissions, kicks, alot of variables unlike gay ass boxing.

yea im kinda drunk, just kinda, had a scattered few, you know, 12,14,18


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

No skill in baseball? Hehe, sure mate. Go face Kurt Schilling with major league fielders for 100 pitches and let me know how many times you make it to first.

Or go and pitch 100 balls to any DH in the American league and let me know how many strike outs you get.


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

hey, if I had the practise like them id do it no problem, just saying its not hard what they do, its not like body breaking labour you know.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i dont see any cocks, therefore its not cockfighting


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

roosters, human pecking, godamn drunkard


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

thats an interview from the o'riley show or w/e rite? where he started to compare bs to the ufc? that lame idiot :thumbsdown:


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

SlimShady said:


> thats an interview from the o'riley show or w/e rite? where he started to compare bs to the ufc? that lame idiot :thumbsdown:


uhh no...


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

hitting a major league pitch is the hardest thing to do in sports...scientists have tested it..the reflex's needed for that are absurd.

this from a guy who doesnt like baseball.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> hitting a major league pitch is the hardest thing to do in sports...scientists have tested it..the reflex's needed for that are absurd.
> 
> this from a guy who doesnt like baseball.


lol no...nice try.....i beilive you have a better chance hitting that pitch then submitting fedor. they havent proved nothing


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Sport does not mean it has to be physically hard to do. 
It's just a word to describe a competitive activity.

And don't bash on baseball.. I hate baseball as well but at least i know when to shut up when I don't have a damn clue about something.


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> hitting a major league pitch is the hardest thing to do in sports...scientists have tested it..the reflex's needed for that are absurd.
> 
> this from a guy who doesnt like baseball.


hahahahahaha


----------



## Turner (Jan 8, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> Sport does not mean it has to be physically hard to do.
> It's just a word to describe a competitive activity.
> 
> And don't bash on baseball.. I hate baseball as well but at least i know when to shut up when I don't have a damn clue about something.


im pretty sure chess is a competitive activity....so is chess now a sport?


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> uhh no...


what u mean no? I seen it on YouTube.
basically coverin all the points u juss covered.


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I rather have Kurt Schilling strike me out than Fedor bashing my head in.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

thats just a personal opinion


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Turner said:


> im pretty sure chess is a competitive activity....so is chess now a sport?


Yes, it is.

I've read that too before, that hitting a baseball is the hardest thing to do in sports. 

*btw, it's not right to compare that to submitting fedor. That doesnt have to do with the sport itself but with the players who play the sport.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

MMA isn't as brutal as cockfighting. The only reason they are comparable is because both involve 'fighting' whereas one is done with gloves and medics on hand and the other you have razors and a fight to the death. I've been to cockfighting matches in the past (before it was illegal), I enjoyed that too, but it is nothing like MMA fighting. This comparison is thrown around to give it a bad rep.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> hey, if I had the practise like them id do it no problem, just saying its not hard what they do, its not like body breaking labour you know.


So tell me, why aren't you out making millions of dollars playing pro sports? Just don't wanna? :laugh:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

No skill in Baseball? I am irish and I know thats Bullshit!


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

*...*



dopesmoker said:


> hey, if I had the practise like them id do it no problem, just saying its not hard what they do, its not like body breaking labour you know.


OK guy, If you had 10 years worth of practice, You still wouldn't hit an 80 mph pitch never mind a 95-100. It takes extreme hand eye coordination, outrageous bat speed, and alot of strength to get that bat on the ball. 

If it was as you said I guess we all would be making millions playing baseball. Get a clue hommie.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

No1_Brawler said:


> Your retarded. Did you just say that boxing isnt an ART? Get the **** out of here. MMA fighters have to be prety good at every level of fighting to be successful. Boxers can only use their fist, thay have to perfect with it, they have only 2 tools to use and they have many many years to train that, now thats some grueling shit. To beat someone with just your fists is a different level.


Now this is just retarded. Do you really think that just because they only have to know how to use their hands that it makes it more of an art???

Then I'm a better artist because I only use Orange paint. Just stupid.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Just because you don't like or understand something, doesn't mean it takes no skill.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

I can totally agree with your view on boxing. Boxing is brutal man. They stand there and just smash each others' brains with those padded gloves, and people think it's better. The padded gloves are ten times worse, 'cause they don't get knocked out, yet they takes 9 rounds of constant punishment to the brain. 

No wonder they go retarded by the age of 50. Getting knocked out is far less brutal than killing your brain like boxers do. It's like, lets stand here, really close to each other and take turns at bashing each others' heads.

The boxer's body is totally disrespected, and they don't value their fighters' health at all. It's pretty disgusting actually, to be honest.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

scepticILL said:


> I can totally agree with your view on boxing. Boxing is brutal man. They stand there and just smash each others' brains with those padded gloves, and people think it's better. The padded gloves are ten times worse, 'cause they don't get knocked out, yet they takes 9 rounds of constant punishment to the brain.
> 
> No wonder they go retarded by the age of 50. Getting knocked out is far less brutal than killing your brain like boxers do. It's like, lets stand here, really close to each other and take turns at bashing each others' heads.
> 
> The boxer's body is totally disrespected, and they don't value their fighters' health at all. It's pretty disgusting actually, to be honest.


Then don't watch shitty pro boxing. Its a circus. Boxing itself is a great sport, and it takes a lot of skill. 
If you don't think it does, get in the ring with a good boxer, you'll be on your ass in seconds.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Turner said:


> im pretty sure chess is a competitive activity....so is chess now a sport?


Absolutly


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

RageMMA said:


> OK guy, If you had 10 years worth of practice, You still wouldn't hit an 80 mph pitch never mind a 95-100. It takes extreme hand eye coordination, outrageous bat speed, and alot of strength to get that bat on the ball.
> 
> If it was as you said I guess we all would be making millions playing baseball. Get a clue hommie.


if that was the case there wouldnt be so many professionals now would there?


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

mma now has rules...back in the 90's when it didnt that was br00talz


----------



## Truuuax (May 22, 2007)

*Baseball is more of a past-time then a sport, the more you play the better you get. If you start when you're 5 and you never stop, you'll most likely make it to the MLB, thats the way it is with them. In hockey, boxing, mma, soccer, etc those are all SKILLS you need to work very hard and keep in order to be a professional. Big difference between pro sports and baseball.*


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

dopesmoker said:


> if that was the case there wouldnt be so many professionals now would there?


Im usually not so blunt, but are you a fuckin retard?
Theres like 1500 majorleague baseball players out of hundreds of thousands who play from highschool to college level and dont make it. 
MMA atm probably has a higher amount of fighters per 100 go professional then baseball.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Truuuax said:


> *Baseball is more of a past-time then a sport, the more you play the better you get. If you start when you're 5 and you never stop, you'll most likely make it to the MLB, thats the way it is with them. In hockey, boxing, mma, soccer, etc those are all SKILLS you need to work very hard and keep in order to be a professional. Big difference between pro sports and baseball.*


If you start MMA when you're five and you don't stop training. You'll reach the UFC...

Football is the easiest of the sports. You throw a ball and catch it. Or you run with it while others black you.
Every sport sounds easy when someone is completely biased to another.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Truuuax said:


> *Baseball is more of a past-time then a sport, the more you play the better you get. If you start when you're 5 and you never stop, you'll most likely make it to the MLB, thats the way it is with them. In hockey, boxing, mma, soccer, etc those are all SKILLS you need to work very hard and keep in order to be a professional. Big difference between pro sports and baseball.*


 There should be a 'factcheck' equivalent to 'spellcheck,' and it should be hard-coded between your 'Submit Reply' button and the MMAForum servers.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Truuuax said:


> *Baseball is more of a past-time then a sport, the more you play the better you get. If you start when you're 5 and you never stop, you'll most likely make it to the MLB, thats the way it is with them. In hockey, boxing, mma, soccer, etc those are all SKILLS you need to work very hard and keep in order to be a professional. Big difference between pro sports and baseball.*


HaHaHaHaHaHa

4/5 kids in Latin America play Baseball from when they are little kids. 1/2 American kids play baseball since when they were kids. Kids in Japan play baseball starting at a young age. Yet there are only a handful that make the minor leagues, let alone the pros.

Corey Hill got into the UFC with 0 MMA fights, pro or amature, Kos had 2-3 fights, so did Hamil and Grey Maynard. you will never see a novice in MLB.

You can say that you don't like baseball, you can say that it is boring, you can even say that it is a stupid game, but you can;t say that it takes no skill to play at a high level.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Truuuax said:


> *Baseball is more of a past-time then a sport, the more you play the better you get. If you start when you're 5 and you never stop, you'll most likely make it to the MLB, thats the way it is with them. In hockey, boxing, mma, soccer, etc those are all SKILLS you need to work very hard and keep in order to be a professional. Big difference between pro sports and baseball.*


That makes no sens at all.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Baseball obviously takes skill duh :thumbsup: 

people saying otherwise are thoroughly retarded


As for MMA not being all that dangerous compared to some other sports, I agree completely. Soccer and Football lend themselves to severe leg injuries all the ******* time. Boxing gives people brain damage.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

WTF Baseball No Skill? -- WoW, Clearly you are retarded.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Like 1 out of 30493043 high school baseball players actually make the pros..


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

Truuuax said:


> *Baseball is more of a past-time then a sport, the more you play the better you get. If you start when you're 5 and you never stop, you'll most likely make it to the MLB, thats the way it is with them. In hockey, boxing, mma, soccer, etc those are all SKILLS you need to work very hard and keep in order to be a professional. Big difference between pro sports and baseball.*


You say something like this, and have a picture of Tito for your avatar? That makes you double retarded my friend...


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

You're completely wrong on your 'analysis', if it can so be called, of baseball.

Anyways, MMA is one of the most beautiful sports, if you actually know what you're looking at. 'Brutal'? When UFC first began, it satisfied the needs of those craving savagery, though that was not UFC's intention at all. Now days, the only brutes still satisfying such savagery are fighters who I don't support, because they DON'T represent this sport in the way it should be represented. I'm talking about fighters like Tank Abbott and possibly 'Kimbo'. Though Kimbo seems to want to take this sport more seriously.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Then don't watch shitty pro boxing. Its a circus. Boxing itself is a great sport, and it takes a lot of skill.
> If you don't think it does, get in the ring with a good boxer, you'll be on your ass in seconds.


True, that's not what I was saying though. They act like mma is brutal and it's unethical... I'm saying boxing is much worse on the body, much much much worse.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Baseball is a sport, and even if you trained as much as them you wouldn't be that good. Baseball takes a lot of skill and you got be in as good as shape as any other sport.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Why are we comparing baseball to MMA? That's like comparing oranges to apples. (And baseball does require skills; although I find it incredibly boring to watch.)


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

all Im saying is I can go out and have 5 pitches thrown by a proffesional and hit 1-2

with a year of practise no problem, but thats not including crazy curve balls and shit.

I think most of your are talentless bums afraid of a baseball.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> all Im saying is I can go out and have 5 pitches thrown by a proffesional and hit 1-2
> 
> with a year of practise no problem, but thats not including crazy curve balls and shit.


 Most people could go into a ring and land one or two shots before being laid out completely. That doesn't change the fact that it takes a measurable amount of skill to make it to first base or win a round.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice, who cares about baseball. I wanna hear more about Cack-shmeiser-fighting!

So they have knives and sh*t? How do they get them to fight each other and how do they hold the knives, how about nunchucks and taser guns!? Why are they mad?

:sad01:​


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

dopesmoker said:


> all Im saying is I can go out and have 5 pitches thrown by a proffesional and hit 1-2
> 
> with a year of practise no problem, but thats not including crazy curve balls and shit.
> 
> I think most of your are talentless bums afraid of a baseball.


Have you actually gone out and hit 1-2 professional pitches or are you just making shit up?
I highly doubt you'd hit 1 out of 5 consistently.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

sorry only read first page of this thread but yeah whatever commenting on th ebaseball thing I think it i sboring but it definately takes skill.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Rich Franklin & Dana White were on the O'reilly factor a while ago discussing the same thing:

YouTube - Dana White and Rich Franklin on the O'Reilly Factor

I agree with Dana, no one has a right to say UFC is brutal when in Boxing you have 2 guys who could only win by knocking the other guy out COLD or by punching his opponent in the head more times than he gets punched.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I forgot what this thread was started about, i just talked about baseball lol.
Anyways, you can't really deny MMA is brutal, but so are boxing and football (to a less extent although it does elad to as many long term injuries).
When it comes down to it, any physical sport is going to have, some degree, brutality but most people still see UFC and MMA like when it started.
Over the years the image will change, but for the non fans of MMA it is somewhat understandable their point of view.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

dopesmoker said:


> hey, if I had the practise like them id do it no problem, just saying its not hard what they do, its not like body breaking labour you know.


You could say the same about anything boss, practice is what makes you good at what you do. You don't think that any athlete could become a good MMAist with devotion and practice. 

I don't think many baseball players are even close to being athletes, but I will say that hitting a baseball off a Major League pitcher takes extreme skill. Have you ever played baseball?? No, I'm not talking about little league, I mean at a serious level. College?? If not, don't sit there and presume to be able to do it just b/c you think you're some superstar athlete. I've never played baseball, but I'm not stupid enough to sit here and say I could get a hit off Roger Clemens just b/c I go to the batting cage and practice.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

I can see where non-educated people could make the relation. Think about it, you're telling two guys to step into a locked cage and then try and knock the other out or submit them. These elements do make it similar to putting two pitbulls into a cage and making them fight. BUT, there are some key differences that differentiate it from those two things. There are rules, a ref and we do NOT fight to the death, thus it's not the same degree of savagery as cockfighting. Now, underground pitfighting could be considered human cockfighting. 
Whereas I understand and appreciate MMA, everything is subject to interpretation. People who are against it are going to pull out the most brutal and savage analogies they can to discredit the sport and try to turn those who are neutral against MMA. Unfortunately, that's just human nature and the way the world works.


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> Nice, who cares about baseball. I wanna hear more about Cack-shmeiser-fighting!
> 
> So they have knives and sh*t? How do they get them to fight each other and how do they hold the knives, how about nunchucks and taser guns!? Why are they mad?
> 
> :sad01:​


Dude I laughed so hard I spit out my protein shake through my nose... TY


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

dopesmoker said:


> football, people have broken there legs and fucked em bad, professionals take pain killers and still play, bones popped out of legs, knee caps fucked up.
> 
> drugs are not tolerated in MMA, there is a ref right there the whole time watching both fighters and only time limbs have been broken are from the person being stupid (tim sylvia) or freak accident.
> 
> ...


Haha, the most pointless and funny thread ever posted. Repped :thumb02:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

x2lacrosse said:


> People who are against it are going to pull out the most brutal and savage analogies they can to discredit the sport and try to turn those who are neutral against MMA. Unfortunately, that's just human nature and the way the world works.


 That part sounds a lot like human cockfighting to me.


----------



## x2lacrosse (Sep 27, 2006)

jasvll said:


> That part sounds a lot like human cockfighting to me.


In a way, that's what most analysts and politicians are, they just do it in suits via TV or a debate.:thumb02:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

x2lacrosse said:


> In a way, that's what most analysts and politicians are, they just do it in suits via TV or a debate.:thumb02:


 Yes, that's what I was getting at. 

Tell the others. We must spread this great truth throughout the land.


----------

